# Wo kann ich Keycaps kaufen ?



## IIC13 (11. Februar 2014)

Wie im Titel :p

@Edit

Keycaps sind die Tasten in der Tastatur


----------



## metal4all (12. Februar 2014)

Tasten für?

Mecha? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## IIC13 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hab MX Brown (Zowie Celeritas)


----------



## JackA (12. Februar 2014)

3 Shops gibts, wo man in DE "leichter" an Keycaps kommt.
Caseking, leider ist die Auswahl solala
WASD Keyboard, Versand aus dem Ausland, dafür kannst du selbst zusammenstellen, was aber entsprechend kostet.
Oder Max Keyboard, wieder Versand aus dem Ausland, die einiges an Auswahl haben, u.a. auch volle Tastenkappen-Sets, die auf 99% alles Mechas passen (leider nur in einer Farbe, dafür Top- oder Sideprinted).


----------



## IIC13 (12. Februar 2014)

Also die bei WASD sind schon cool 
Ich hab keine LEDs bei mir, leider :/
Kann ich meine Celeritas trotzdem mit LEDs ausstatten ?
Weil ich hier einen Platz für LEDs sehe.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Februar 2014)

LED´s selber einlöten könnte ein ziemlicher Aufwand sein. Dafür müsstest du alle Switches auslöten und dann gucken das du die LED`s in den Switches verbaut bekommst.


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2014)

Ein weiteres Problem ist das das PCB nicht für LEDs vorbereitet ist und etwa die Löcher für die Kontakte fehlen dürften.

Unmöglich ist es nicht aber der Aufwand ist meiner Meinung nach unverhältnismäßig hoch, da kannst du schon fast eine komplette neue Tastatur bauen...

 Edit: http://www.devlin.co.uk/products/components/keycaps.html

 Da gibt es auch Caps in diversesten Bauformen aber "Preis auf Anfrage".


----------

